# How to Check Train Time Status?



## BethChicago (Mar 28, 2011)

Taking our first trip by Amtrak, so have a lot of questions. Sorry if this is a "dumb one"!

No problem with our outbound trip from Chicago - Colorado, since the CZ originates here, so presumably, departure will be on time.

But on the way back, we'll be leaving out of Grand Junction, CO. How do we know if the train is on time? Don't want to wait 4 hours in the station if the train is seriously delayed. I swear, I've looked all over the Amtrak site and see some info on "Historical On-time Performance" but nothing on any sort of real-time tracking for the trains.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 28, 2011)

Beth,

Right on the front page of Amtrak's website under the picture of the conductor with the hat, you'll see yellow/orange tabs that says "Tickets", "Status", "Schedules", and "My Trip." Just click that "Status" tab for the latest on a train's status.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 28, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Beth,
> 
> Right on the front page of Amtrak's website under the picture of the conductor with the hat, you'll see yellow/orange tabs that says "Tickets", "Status", "Schedules", and "My Trip." Just click that "Status" tab for the latest on a train's status.



Just put in the train number, the station code and the current ETA/ETD will come up.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 28, 2011)

If you can text on a cell phone, you can text to 41411 the following info.... amtrakstatus stn code train# ...example would look like this amtrakstatus chi 29

you will get answer in a few seconds.....


----------



## BethChicago (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm an idiot.

Thanks everyone! And v. helpful on the text tip too - that may be easier if my internet connection is spotty.

BLL


----------



## John Bobinyec (Mar 28, 2011)

More basically, you can call Amtrak at 800-USA-RAIL and talk to "Julie". "Julie" is the automated persona that interfaces to the Amtrak reservations system.

And if you do have some sort of internet connectivity and like maps, you can look at Amtrak Status Maps, at http://www.dixielandsoftware.com/Amtrak/status/StatusMaps .

Have a good trip.

John Bobinyec

Amtrak Status Maps


----------

